# PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

					Das Marktforschungsunternehmen Gartner Inc. stellt die Ergebnissen der diesjährigen Technologie-Umfrage vor. Das Resultat ist für die PC-Branche ernüchternd, denn die Verkäufe gehen weiter zurück, Besserung scheint derzeit nicht in Sicht. Grund dafür sind vor allem Smartphones, Phablets und Tablets.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*


----------



## h_tobi (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Meiner Meinung nach liegt es an mangelnder Innovation der HW-Branche, wenn ich sehe, dass mein i7 3930k 
nach nun mehr als 4 Jahren noch immer nicht voll genutzt wird, frage ich mich, warum ich aufrüsten soll? 

Mit meiner nun ebenfalls einige Jahre alten R9 290(X) kann ich momentan alle Spiele ohne Probleme spielen.
Und wenn ich sehe, wie die aktuellen Ports laufen, sehe ich nicht ein, mir deswegen neue HW zu kaufen. 

Wenn das so weiter geht, kann ich die aktuelle HW noch weitere 2-4 Jahre nutzen, mir kanns nur Recht sein. 

Wobei M$ mit Win 10 auch seinen Anteil haben wird, zumindest bei den Insidern und für Linux reicht auch ältere HW locker aus.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Ne, Grund sind bestimmt keine Smartphones und Tablets. Die Hardware hält einfach viel länger als "früher". Wenn man sich den CPU Markt anschaut, sieht man doch direkt, das sich da in den letzten Jahren nicht viel getan hat. Wieso sollte man sich also in dem Bereich was neues kaufen. irgendwann ist der Markt halt gesättigt, bei Konsolen ist das natürlich anders. Da kommt alle paar Jahre was komplett neues, da ist nix mit aufrüsten.

Und diejenigen die ein Smartphone einem PC vorziehen, hätten sich sowieso nie einen PC gekauft, selbst wenn es keine Smartphones geben würde.


----------



## BladerzZZ (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



> Intel zog indes bereits im mobilen Sektor entsprechende Konsequenzen und schmiss die hauseigenen Smartphone-Prozessoren aus dem Programm, gleichzeitig wurden tausende Mitarbeiter zugunsten von Einsparungen entlassen.



Das sehe ich aber auch als Sinnlos an. Zu erst wird gesagt das wegen dem mobilen Markt der PC Markt schrumpft und gleichzeitig steigt Intel aus  Ich finde Intel hätte einfach stärker im mobilen Sektor auffahren sollen und eventuell den PC Markt oder andere Segmente etwas schrumpfen sollen. 
Aber ja der PC Markt stagniert besonders im privaten Sektor, da der Markt dennoch gesättigt ist und es nur wenig Gründe gibt neue HW anzuschaffen. Nur der Gaming Sektor ist hier aufgeschlossener gegenüber einer Aufrüstung (wobei auch nicht immer notwendig). Und für Mail checken, im Web surfen oder Sonstiges dazu reicht heutzutage ein Smartphone oder Tablet aus. Zusätzlich braucht es im PC Markt keinen großen Sprünge mehr zu geben, da die Konsolen die PC Entwicklung ausbremst und somit stagniert hier immer weiter der PC Markt. Ganz anders sehe ich das im gewerblichen Betrieb. Wenn ich sehe wie in Firmen immer wieder neue Geräte angeschafft werden sei es durch Erneuerung der alten Geräte oder für neue Mitarbeiter, hat hier der PC Markt weiterhin gute Chancen voran zu kommen. Doch auch hier halten immer mehr Tablets und Smartphone Einzug und werden diese auch immer mehr und mehr ersetzen.



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Und diejenigen die ein Smartphone einem PC vorziehen, hätten sich sowieso nie einen PC gekauft, selbst wenn es keine Smartphones geben würde.



Natürlich nicht den wie schon gesagt zum surfen, Mails checken und mal schnell ein Minigame daddeln benötigt man heutzutage keinen PC mehr. Ich selbst nutze dafür auch nur noch mein Smartphone. Der PC ist bei mir hauptsächlich zum spielen da und um einige kleine Arbeiten auf ihm zu erledigen. Alles andere mach ich mit meinem Smartphone.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Da muss ich meinem Vorposter zustimmen. Solange man nicht den Anspruch hat, alles auf Ultra @ WQHD spielen zu müssen, fährt man mit "älterer" Hardware immer noch gut.
Außerdem sind nur noch wenige Triple-AAA-Games interessant für mich, und zwar aus mehreren Gründen: 
-Fehlende Innovation ( z.B. Assassin´s Creed)
-Fehlende Optimierung/mieser Port (Arkham Knight)
-Bugfest zum Release, hab keine Lust mehr auf 25 Patches damit das Spiel so läuft wie ich es mir erwarte (die Ansprüche sind zwar gesunken, allerdings lasse ich solche Spiele mittlerweile links liegen und hole es mir vielleicht mal im Sale).


----------



## Nosi (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

was heißt denn "PC-Verkäufe"?


----------



## phila_delphia (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach liegt es an mangelnder Innovation der HW-Branche, wenn ich sehe, dass mein i7 3930k
> nach nun mehr als 4 Jahren noch immer nicht voll genutzt wird, frage ich mich, warum ich aufrüsten soll?
> 
> Mit meiner nun ebenfalls einige Jahre alten R9 290(X) kann ich momentan alle Spiele ohne Probleme spielen.
> ...


Sehe ich ziemlich ähnlich. Die meisten Menschen sind mit ihrem Rechner ziemlich lange zufrieden. Weshalb also dauernd aufrüsten!?

Einen nächsten kleinen Sprung wird es meiner Meinung nach geben, wenn 4K wirklich zufriedenstellend befeuert werden kann und es wirklich interessante VR Anwendungen gibt.

Und das ist dann auch nur das Gaming Segment. Meine nächste größere Anschaffung (hab mich aber gerade erst auch eingedeckt) wird ein Notebook mit Volta Chip bzw. ein Surface Phone.

Beides wird es aber nicht vor Mitte 2018 zu erstehen geben. Und freilich muss sich vorher zeigen, ob die Geräte dann auch was taugen.

Das Schlimme ist, dass mich meistens schon etwas früher die Bastellust befällt...



Leob12 schrieb:


> Da muss ich meinem Vorposter zustimmen. Solange  man nicht den Anspruch hat, alles auf Ultra @ WQHD spielen zu müssen,  fährt man mit "älterer" Hardware immer noch gut.


Bei mir kommt zu all dem was Du angeführt hast noch hinzu, dass ich einen Spielekatalog bzw. Pile of Shame habe, der mich locker ein halbes Jahr beschäftigt (und zwar reine Spielzeit und das läuft in der Regel).

Grüße

phila


----------



## Ich 15 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Die Hardwareanforderungen haben sich seit Vista kaum erhöht und auf Windows 10 konnte jeder kostenlos upgraden.  Deshalb gibt es für viele gar keinen Grund aufzurüsten.


----------



## Mylo (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

wenn man die preise für gfx und cpu fast verdoppelt, braucht man sich nicht zu wundern...


----------



## azzih (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Nachvollziehbar. Schauen wir nur, welche Segmente klassisch PCs vor 15 Jahren noch hatten: Office, Bürocomputer, Gamerstationen etc. Heute haben viele Leute kein klassischen Büro PC mehr zu Hause stehen. Für die Nutzer Marke "Ich surf ein bisschen, schau Youtube und mach ein bisschen Word und Excel" reicht ein Notebook aber auch oft schon ein Tablet/Smartphone aus. Der Schreibtisch mit PC verschwindet hier komplett, und das sind nicht wenige Leute.

 Für Bürocomputer, Kassenanwendung oder sowas reichen mittlerweile oft kompakte Mini-PCs aus (wie so NUCs), die klassischen Bürorechner mit MicroATX Gehäuse verschwindet mehr und mehr.
Beim Gaming sind Konsolen wohl noch viel mehr Massenphänomen als früher schon, viele Spieler haben gar kein Gaming PC mehr. Warum auch, für die gefühlten 5 interessanten PC Titel im Jahr?

Sprich ich denke nicht, dass der Rückgang daran liegt weil Hardware länger hält, das sind eher Micro-Phänomene. Das Ding ist einfach, das viele Käufersegmente komplett weggebrochen sind.


----------



## corcoran2 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Genau, was sind PC-Verkäufe? Komplettsysteme oder allgemein jegliche PC-Hardware?
Es wird halt mehr aufgerüstet als komplett neu gekauft. Der Bereich ist eben kein "Neuland "mehr!


----------



## Rizzard (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Ich denke die Stagnation findet weitestgehend im privaten Sektor statt.
Zuhause greifen viele mittlerweile zu einem Tablet, statt zu einem Desktop-PC.
In Firmen sollten PCs doch nachwievor ein Muss sein.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



phila_delphia schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt zu all dem was Du angeführt hast noch hinzu, dass ich einen Spielekatalog bzw. Pile of Shame habe, der mich locker ein halbes Jahr beschäftigt (und zwar reine Spielzeit und das läuft in der Regel).
> 
> Grüße
> 
> phila


Habe ich vergessen. Zusätzlich dazu dass ich vermutlich die Hälfte meiner Spiele nicht durchspielen werde (sehr konservative Schätzung). Das fällt in meine Kaufentscheidung rein: "Klingt interessant, allerdings habe ich gut 15-25 Spiele die auch interessant sind, un dazu noch ganz jungfräulich in meiner Steam-Bib vergammeln." Ergo warte ich mit dem Kauf von neuen Spielen, und neuer Hardware, denn die großen neuen Titel hole ich mir nicht mehr. Die meisten Steam-Games die ich habe kommen von Humble-Bundles und anderen Sales, sprich sie sind ohnehin älter und erfordern keine starke Hardware. 
Tja, der Rückgang ist ein ziemlich vielschichtiges Problem. Gaming ist da nur ein Faktor von vielen.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Und diejenigen die ein Smartphone einem PC vorziehen, hätten sich sowieso nie einen PC gekauft, selbst wenn es keine Smartphones geben würde.



Was es daran zu zweifeln gibt ist mir schleierhaft, vergeht die Zeit so schnell das man sich nicht mal mehr 10 Jahre zurück erinnern kann?
Wie lange ist es her das man komfortabel per Smartphone E-Mails abrufen kann oder kleinere Dinge gut erledigen kann.

Meine Frau ist das beste Beispiel (und etliche andere im Umfeld ebenfalls).
Neulich sagte sie zu mir ob ich den Wohnzimmer PC nicht abbauen wolle da sie ohnehin alles auf dem Smartphone oder Tablet erledigt.

Und dein Argument mag vor ein paar Jahren noch halbwegs gerechtfertigt gewesen sein, aber wer kann es sich heutzutage leisten komplett offline zu sein?
Auch dahingehend hat sich quasi alles geändert!

Hinzu kommt natürlich auch noch die Thematik mit der Hardware und Haltbarkeit - das einzige das noch nennenswert vorwärts geht sind GPUs - naturbedingt da Shrink und zusätzliche Shader mit Rechenleistung skalieren.
Bei CPUs ist nur noch behutsame Evolution und Shrinken möglich, CPU Aufgaben lassen sich auch nicht unendlich parallelisieren.
Und unendlich Shrinken eben auch nicht!

Das Heil könnte nur in wesentlich höheren Taktraten liegen.Warum ist jetzt bei 4-5 Ghz Schluss?warum gerade diese Taktrate,warum nicht bei 500 Mhz oder 50 Ghz?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



Killermarkus81 schrieb:


> Was es daran zu zweifeln gibt ist mir schleierhaft, vergeht die Zeit so schnell das man sich nicht mal mehr 10 Jahre zurück erinnern kann?
> Wie lange ist es her das man komfortabel per Smartphone E-Mails abrufen kann oder kleinere Dinge gut erledigen kann.
> 
> Meine Frau ist das beste Beispiel (und etliche andere im Umfeld ebenfalls).
> ...



Was macht ihr denn bitte alle mit dem PC, das ein Smartphone alles ersetzen könnte ? Emails ? YouTube ? Okay dafür braucht man wirklich keinen PC mehr, aber es soll Leute geben die damit auch arbeiten. Klar ich rendere meine Videos demnächst mit dem Smartphone  Excel und Co ist ja auch sowas von komfortabel auf dem Phone, nein danke. Die Kinderspielchen auf dem Smartphone braucht auch keiner (zumindest ich nicht). Ich habe selber ein Note 4, aber gespielt habe ich damit noch nie. Emails, YouTube und Telefonieren mache ich damit nur wenn ich unterwegs bin. Zuhause liegt das Ding meistens nur auf dem Schreibtisch rum. Also in meinem Freundeskreis hat noch jeder einen PC. Falls das eine Rolle spielt, wir sind alle Mitte 30


----------



## OField (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



Killermarkus81 schrieb:


> ..., aber wer kann es sich heutzutage leisten komplett offline zu sein?



Meine Arbeitszeit mal ausgenommen, es wäre selbst für mich als Informatiker problemlos möglich ohne Konsequenzen in meiner Freizeit komplett offline zu bleiben. Die Frage ist eher ob man das möchte. Daher würde ich sagen, dass alle die nicht berufsbedingt erreichbar sein müssen, wobei hier eigentlich auch ein Telefon genügen sollte, keinem Onlinezwang unterliegen.


----------



## BladerzZZ (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Was macht ihr denn bitte alle mit dem PC, das ein Smartphone alles ersetzen könnte ? Emails ? YouTube ? Okay dafür braucht man wirklich keinen PC mehr, aber es soll Leute geben die damit auch arbeiten. Klar ich rendere meine Videos demnächst mit dem Smartphone  Excel und Co ist ja auch sowas von komfortabel auf dem Phone, nein danke. Die Kinderspielchen auf dem Smartphone braucht auch keiner (zumindest ich nicht). Ich habe selber ein Note 4, aber gespielt habe ich damit noch nie. Emails, YouTube und Telefonieren mache ich damit nur wenn ich unterwegs bin. Zuhause liegt das Ding meistens nur auf dem Schreibtisch rum. Also in meinem Freundeskreis hat noch jeder einen PC. Falls das eine Rolle spielt, wir sind alle Mitte 30




Ist auch so das jeder zu Hause nur am Videos rendern ist  Das mag vielleicht für dich so zustimmen und auch für mich als Programmierer ist der Rechner ein muss. Doch wir sind da eher eine Randerscheinung und vielleicht nur <1% der Leute auf die das zutrifft. Und meist mach ich diese Sachen auch nur auf der Arbeit und mache wenig zu Hause. Und für die kleinen Sachen reicht entweder ein Smartphone (Mails schreiben etc.) oder eventuell auch ein Surface für Excel etc. Wer mehr macht hat doch schon einen PC zu Hause der dafür aber nicht aufgerüstet werden muss. Einzig und alleine falls du auf diesem PC spielst sind Aufrüstungen öfter zu sehen als auf normalen Office Rechner.  Desweiteren kauft sich auch hier keiner einen neuen Office Rechner sondern rüstet höchstens mal auf (Neue FP oder SSD als austausch).


----------



## Chukku (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

"Intel zog indes bereits im mobilen Sektor entsprechende Konsequenzen und schmiss die hauseigenen Smartphone-Prozessoren aus dem Programm..."

Diese Aussage macht in Zusammenhang mit dem Inhalt des Artikels irgendwie so überhaupt keinen Sinn.... oder hab ich da grad einen Denkfehler drin? oO

Davon einmal abgesehen ist der Rückgang der PCs natürlich logisch.
Man darf nicht vergessen, dass diese Community hier bei weitem nicht den standard-PC-Nutzer wiederspiegelt... in den meisten Haushalten wird mit einem Computer halt nicht mehr gemacht, als zu surfen und Mails zu lesen. Die Allermeisten dürften nicht einmal mehr Excel oder sonstige Office Produkte zu Hause nutzen.

Für uns hier wäre mal eine Statistik darüber interessant, ob der PC als Gaming Plattform tatsächlich so rückläufig ist, wie die Konsolen Industrie und die Spiele-Publisher uns das gerne glauben machen möchten.
Müsste man aus den Verkaufszahlen von nVidia und AMD Radeon ja recht einfach ableiten können.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Das mit den Videos rendern war ja nur ein Beispiel, natürlich zocke ich auch mit dem PC  Aber mal ganz ehrlich, mir macht es noch nicht mal Spaß mit dem Phone rumzusurfen. Das ist auf dem PC doch alles viel komfortabler und schneller. Ausserdem kann man mit dem PC mehere Sachen auf einmal machen, versuch das mal mit dem Phone. Auch wenn es dank Multi Window auch auf dem Phone geht, ist das alles viel zu umständlich. Wie gesagt für Mails, Videos, Facebook und Co ist das ja alles schön und gut, für mehr aber auch nicht (meine Meinung, mehr nicht).

Zum eigentlichen Thema : @PCGH Könnt ihr uns mal aufklären, was mit PC Verkäufe gemeint ist ? Komplett PC´s oder schließt das einzelne Komponenten mit ein ?


----------



## war666 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Ich nutze sogar Whats app im Browser, weil es einfach komfortabler ist.


----------



## iGameKudan (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Hm... Als Bürokiste ist alles ab dem Core 2 Duo schnell genug, die Spieler haben bei Prozessoren seit Sandy Bridge rein von der Leistung her keinen Grund aufzurüsten, mangels Konkurrenz werden die neuen Grafikkarten immer teurer anstatt die alten GPUs zu ersetzen und jenachdem in welche Kategorie man die Tablets Marke Acer Switch Alpha 12 oder Surface Pro zählt kann ich es sehr gut nachvollziehen, wieso diese Tablets gegenüber PCs vorgezogen werden - sehr hohe Leistung, leicht und ultramobil, flexibel...


----------



## Rizzard (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Was macht ihr denn bitte alle mit dem PC, das ein Smartphone alles ersetzen könnte ? Emails ? YouTube ? Okay dafür braucht man wirklich keinen PC mehr, aber es soll Leute geben die damit auch arbeiten. Klar ich rendere meine Videos demnächst mit dem Smartphone  Excel und Co ist ja auch sowas von komfortabel auf dem Phone, nein danke.





BladerzZZ schrieb:


> Ist auch so das jeder zu Hause nur am Videos rendern ist  Das mag vielleicht für die so zustimmen und auch für mich als Programmierer ist der Rechner ein muss. Doch wir sind da eher eine Randerscheinung und vielleicht nur <1% der Leute auf die das zutrifft.



Ich merk das auch bei mir. Früher bin ich immer wieder zuhause am Rechner gesessen, doch seit dem ich ein Ipad habe, staubt der Rechenknecht vor sich her.
Das Groß der Leute nutzt den Rechenschieber zuhause nur zum surfen, und da reicht als Alternative Tablet/Smartphone.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Hm... Als Bürokiste ist alles ab dem Core 2 Duo schnell genug, die Spieler haben bei Prozessoren seit Sandy Bridge rein von der Leistung her keinen Grund aufzurüsten, mangels Konkurrenz werden die neuen Grafikkarten immer teurer anstatt die alten GPUs zu ersetzen und jenachdem in welche Kategorie man die Tablets Marke Acer Switch Alpha 12 oder Surface Pro zählt kann ich es sehr gut nachvollziehen, wieso diese Tablets gegenüber PCs vorgezogen werden - sehr hohe Leistung, leicht und ultramobil, flexibel...


Ich nutze auf der Uni ein stinknormales Convertible-Book von Acer für etwa 360€. Windows ist drauf, inklusive One Drive sodass ich alles auch auf meinem Haupt-PC habe. Wirklich arbeiten möchte ich damit nicht, aber es ist extrem praktisch und viele arbeiten nur mit Laptop, was ich gut verstehe. 
Die wenigsten müssen irgendwelche Videos rendern. Dafür reicht der 0815 Laptop bzw ein Tablet mit Tastatur.


----------



## beercarrier (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

tja,  der pc markt mag schrumpfen.
allerdings gibt es 4 verbindliche gründe immer noch einen pc zu haben.
1 variable bildschirmdiagonale, vom office monitor (mmn zwingend notwendig) bis zum fernseher
2 extrem viele ausführbare programme (ope/ms office, pdf reader, pgp, ....)
3 man kann an einen pc alles anschließen (navi, handy, ebook reader, drucker, video in karten, ...), ist grundsätzlich das notwendige verwaltungsgerät
4 man hat immer eine physische tastatur (ja die die touchgeräte können sowas anschließen mit ihrem kleinen bildschirm) aber egal was man macht der pc ist dafür prädestiniert zum tippen,  anderes kann ich mir nicht als wirklich komfortabel vorstellen


----------



## Rolk (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Das der PC Markt schrumpft ist ja auch kein Wunder. Als office Kiste bei Privatleuten reicht so ziemlich alles aus was noch herumsteht, da besteht einfach zu wenig Bedarf. Die paar Leute die wirklich aktuelle leistungsstarke Rechner brauchen, der boomende Gaming-Sektor und noch ein bischen Ersatz für Defekte reisst das einfach nicht raus.


----------



## aloha84 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Hab meinen PC Anfang 2009 gebaut, seit damals einmal GPU gewechselt, mehr Ram reingebaut, und eine SSD eingehangen.
Das sind über 7 Jahre eine Plattform, das gab es früher (schmerzfrei!) einfach nicht.....vor allem wenn man auf dem Ding zocken will.


----------



## NatokWa (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



beercarrier schrieb:


> tja,  der pc markt mag schrumpfen.
> allerdings gibt es 4 verbindliche gründe immer noch einen pc zu haben.
> 1 variable bildschirmdiagonale, vom office monitor (mmn zwingend notwendig) bis zum fernseher
> 2 extrem viele ausführbare programme (opem/ms office, pdf reader, pgp, ....)
> ...



Ich könnte dich hier GANZ einfach auseinandernehmen ...... aber ich sage nur Transformer-Tabs + Nachfolger . Man kann nen Moni dran anschließen und auch alles andere machen was du da schreibst , und trotzdem isset nen Tablet . Und für die meisten Handys gibet Docking-Stations die das gleiche AUCH können .


----------



## BigBeard89 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Ich glaube, dass die PC´s heute viel länger halten als früher noch (Leistungstechnisch gesehen). Früher (vor so 10 Jahren) musste man wirklich oft aufrüsten um alle Games spielen zu können. Habe mir selbst vor 6 Wochen einen neuen PC gekauft und bereue es nicht. Schei* auf Smartphones, Tablets und alles, was es da sonst noch gibt.


----------



## Nosi (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

das schlimme ist nicht dass immer mehr leute ein tablet zum surfen benutzen, sondern dass Millionen von euros für beschissene drecks paytowin spiele ausgegeben werden.


----------



## JanJake (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Wenn keine Leistung mehr dazu kommt. Warum schrumpft der Markt dann wohl? 

Es besteht kein Bedarf mehr alle 3 Jahre was neues zu kaufen!

Zumindest aus der Sicht der Breiten masse! Bei Großrechnern sieht das anders aus, dass ist aber auch ein ganz anderer Markt.

Ich für meinen Teil werden immer dem Desktop PC treu bleiben. Man hat einfach viel mehr Leistung als mit einem Laptop oder ähnliches für viel weniger Geld.


----------



## Laggy.NET (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Viele hier beziehen sich auf ihre Gaming PCs, das entspricht aber nicht der Masse.
Jemand der zockt, der rüstet auch heute noch deutlich öfter auf, als der Consumer vor 10 Jahren. Dass Hardware länger fürs Gaming ausreicht kann also nicht der Grund für den Rückgang sein.
Gleiches gilt für die Ausfallrate. Jemand der nur im netz surft, der hat auch vor 10 jahren nicht wegen der Leistung aufgerüstet, sondern weil das OS komplett im Arsch war oder die Kiste einfach nicht mehr startete. Das ist heute noch genauso wie damals.


Ich bin auch überzeugt, dass der Mobile bereich 1:1 für den Rückgang verantwortlich ist. 
Früher hatte oft jedes Familienmitglied seinen eigenen PC. Das war damals ein genauso persönliches und ständig genutztes Gerät wie heute die Smartphones.
Genau diese Rechner wurden aber fast komplett durch Smartphones ersetzt.

Mittlerweile gibt es wieder den typischen "Familienrechner" und ansonsten wird nur ein zusätzlicher Rechner angeschafft, wenn er z.B. für Schule oder Studium benötigt wird.
Der PC als Gerät für absolut jedermann, um überhaupt online gehen zu können existiert nicht mehr. Der PC ist nicht mehr das primäre Gerät der meisten Anwender.


----------



## Smiler (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



beercarrier schrieb:


> tja,  der pc markt mag schrumpfen.
> allerdings gibt es 4 verbindliche gründe immer noch einen pc zu haben.
> 1 variable bildschirmdiagonale, vom office monitor (mmn zwingend notwendig) bis zum fernseher
> 2 extrem viele ausführbare programme (ope/ms office, pdf reader, pgp, ....)
> ...



Es geht ja gar nicht darum, ob man überhaupt einen PC besitzt bzw. sich einen zulegen will. Es geht darum wie oft man sich einen neuen kauft. Früher hast du alles auch am rechner gemacht. Chatten, im Internet, E-Mails surfen oder kleinere Spiele gespielt. Und wenn früher der Browser lahm geworden ist, durch deine alte Möhre, hast du dir nen neuen gekauft.  Und wenn du den eben täglich benutzt und er wird langsam kaufst du dir eher einen neuen, alswenn du dich nur alle zwei Tage mal ransetzt.

Desweiteren glaube ich, das der Rückgang auch darin begründet werden kann, das immer mehr leute sich nur die komponenten kaufen und  ihn selbst zusammenbauen. Und auch immer mehr leute rüsten einfach auf, anstatt gleich nen komplett neuen rechner zu kaufen.


----------



## beercarrier (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



NatokWa schrieb:


> Ich könnte dich hier GANZ einfach auseinandernehmen ...... aber ich sage nur Transformer-Tabs + Nachfolger . Man kann nen Moni dran anschließen und auch alles andere machen was du da schreibst , und trotzdem isset nen Tablet . Und für die meisten Handys gibet Docking-Stations die das gleiche AUCH können .



tja fangen wir mal an die meisten smartphones haben nur einen usb port, da musst dich schicken das der saft nicht ausgeht bevor du deine sachen erledigt hast, denn entweder laden oder daten übertragen.

die transformer pads, hab mir mal überlegt eines zu holen, sind von der leistung unterirdisch, selbst mit core cpu, da die kühlung nicht ausreicht. noch dazu macht die anzahl an usb ports das ganze schwierig und der akku ist eben auch begrenzt. und wenn man eine usb hub, ein eine power bank, eine richtige tastatur (die 10-12 zoll tastaturen sind nicht für längere texte geeignet) mitschleppen muss sind sie eben nicht mehr so mobil. plus die ganzen tablets haben mindestens ein ausstattungsmerkmal (nicht aufrüstbar) das dir die suppe versalzt, nur ein oder zwei usb ports (einer wird zum laden gebraucht), kein hdmi, oder zu wenig ram 1 oder 2 gb, kleiner akku, schlechte kühlung, kein umts modem, nicht linux-fähig, ach ich weiß gar nicht wo ich hier aufhören soll, da ist jedes halb oder dreimal so billige notebook besser.


----------



## Noctua (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



Killermarkus81 schrieb:


> Wie lange ist es her das man komfortabel per Smartphone E-Mails abrufen kann oder kleinere Dinge gut erledigen kann.
> So in 10 Jahren in etwa? Warum? Mobile Webseiten sind Mist, eingerschränkt in Darstellung und Funktion. Auf dem Tablet erzwinge ich meist die Desktopversion. Hier gibt es aber oft Darstellungsprobleme. Wenn ich bei einem Spiel mal nicht weiterkomme und im Web suche, greife ich mittlerweile eher wieder zum Notebook, statt zum Desktop. Auch längere Mails schreibe ich lieber auf dem PC. Das Tablet nutze ich vor allem noch als eBook-Reader und mit ein paar wenigen (meist gekauften) Mobilspielen auf Reisen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Linmoum (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Ich finde die Überschrift etwas falsch. Man kann schlicht nicht vom "PC-Markt" sprechen, wenn man sich mal anschaut, welche Daten diese Zahlen beinhalten. Oder ich habe 'ne andere Definition davon und sowas gehört trotzdem zur Kategorie "PC"...


> Data includes desk-based PCs, *notebook PCs and ultramobile premiums (such as Microsoft Surface)*, but not Chromebooks or iPads


----------



## SirBlackbird (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Die neuen TV Geräte werden mitlerweile auch als PC "misbraucht" 
Im Bekanntkreis werden hier e-mail´s geschrieben im web gesurft YT geschaut. Durch einen bekannten der sich so ein bisschen darum kümmert kann sogar gedruckt werden  Das langt für viele Haushalte als "familien pc"


----------



## Dooma (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Den Rückgang finde ich wenig überraschend.

Während noch vor ein paar Jahren quasi jeder einen PC haben musste einfach um auch online sein zu können, chatten, Videos, email etc.,
 ist das heute eben nicht mehr das einzige Zugangsmittel zur Onlinewelt.

Ich kenne mehr als genug die eigentlich nur einen PC hatten, weil es eben keine Alternative gab. 
Sie wollten eigentlich keinen PC.

Hörst immer das gleiche: 
Komplizierte Technik, komplizierte Bedienung, viel Wartung.

Wer nicht von PCs begeistert ist und den braucht für Dinge die leistungstechnisch oder bedienungstechnisch nicht anders gehen, der will keinen PC mehr.

Ich bin jetzt mal böse:
 Dazu gehören ca. 99% aller Frauen die ich kenne z.B. 
Unter "Gaming" verstehen die Pokemon und Puzzlespiele. 
Und wenn ein PC da ist, dann ist es ein mies gewarteter Laptop, der total verfusselt ist und mind. eine Malware drauf laufen hat... 
Einen "echten" PC der unterm Tisch steht, hat keine davon.

Grundsätzlich kann man ja verstehen das man von etwas weggeht das man eben so nicht gerne benutzt.

Aber leider braucht man die Bedienerkenntnisse immer noch im Job, und gerade da kommen inzwischen Brüller bei Bewerbungen, das glaubt man fast nicht:

Auf die Frage: 
"...ob sie auf der Tastatur schreiben könne?" 

Bekam ich tatsächlich schon mal die Antwort: 
"Also auf einer Handytastatur kann ich super mit 2 Daumen schreiben!" 

 <-- Genau so hab ich glaube ich da gesessen...


----------



## XXTREME (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Ich seh´s ja auch bei mir....früher habe ich alle 2  Jahre komplett aufgerüstet (CPU + Graka) Heute bleibt meine CPU ca. 4 Jahre im PC und die Graka ca. 3 Jahre. Es bedarf einfach nicht mehr wie früher jedes Jahr oder spätestens alle 2 neue Hardware.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Da gabs doch erst einen Bericht das die Gamer pc sparte am wachsen ist und das auch sehr gut!?!
daher wird bei der Studie  der pc Markt als ganzes gesehen sonst ergibt es kein Sinn!


----------



## Sonmace (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



Dooma schrieb:


> Den Rückgang finde ich wenig überraschend.
> 
> Während noch vor ein paar Jahren quasi jeder einen PC haben musste einfach um auch online sein zu können, chatten, Videos, email etc.,
> ist das heute eben nicht mehr das einzige Zugangsmittel zur Onlinewelt.
> ...



Genauso ist es bei mir im Freunds und Familien kreis auch, aber beruflich ist es immer noch nicht zu ersetzen, welsche Firma arbeitet nur mit Tabletts?
Viele haben mittlerweile wieder kein plan von PC und kennen sich wieder weniger mit Windows aus, also auch rückläufig quasi.
Leute wie wir haben diesen läuten technisch was voraus und können weitaus mehr technische Probleme lösen als jene die kein Interesse an Computer haben.
Außerdem sind di meisten Smartphone User auch mit ihrem Smartphone überfordert wenn es darum geht zu verstehen wieso das Ding jetzt langsamer läuft oder die Akku Leistung nachlast usw.


----------



## XXTREME (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



Sonmace schrieb:


> Genauso ist es bei mir im Freunds und Familien kreis auch, aber beruflich ist es immer noch nicht zu ersetzen, welsche Firma arbeitet nur mit Tabletts?
> Viele haben mittlerweile wieder kein plan von PC und kennen sich wieder weniger mit Windows aus, also auch rückläufig quasi.
> Leute wie wir haben diesen läuten technisch was voraus und können weitaus mehr technische Probleme lösen als jene die kein Interesse an Computer haben.
> Außerdem sind di meisten Smartphone User auch mit ihrem Smartphone überfordert wenn es darum geht zu verstehen wieso das Ding jetzt langsamer läuft oder die Akku Leistung nachlast usw.


Richtig..die Smartphone-Tablet Zombies sind meist absolute NOOBS die schon nach Hilfe schreien wenn das Touchdisplay ihres Phones oder Tablets nicht mehr richtig funktioniert weil total verdreckt .


----------



## DaStash (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Das ist völlig nachvollziehbar. Ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der PC Nutzer braucht keinen PC mehr, siehe Tablets, Smartphones, Konsolen etc.. Windows 10 dafür die Schuld zu geben ist ist eine Verkennung der Ursachen. Ist natürlich immer einfacher "einen" Schuldigen zu haben, statt komplizierte Zusammenhänge erkennen zu müssen.  

Man muss sich eben damit arrangieren das der PC Markt sich dem Bedarf anpasst. Besserung sehe ich erst dann, wenn x86 und entsprechende OS massentauglich in die mobile Märkte vorstoßen. Die Surface Tablets und Nachbauten sind ja schon recht erfolgreich, fehlen also nur noch die Smartphones.  Wobei das natürlich nur statistisch relevant ist, da die PC Plattform andere Märkte erschließt, dem stationären Schreibtisch-Computer wird das nicht zu einer neuen Blüte verhelfen.

MfG


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Richtig..die Smartphone-Tablet Zombies sind meist absolute NOOBS die schon nach Hilfe schreien wenn das Touchdisplay ihres Phones oder Tablets nicht mehr richtig funktioniert weil total verdreckt .



Das trifft es ganz gut  Ich will ja nicht verallgemeinern, aber jeder der schon mal öffentliche Verkehrsmittel benutzt hat, weiß wieviel strunz dummes Volk da draußen rumläuft. Das grenzt schon an Körperverletzung was man sich da anhören muss. Ich bin echt froh das ich mir sowas sehr selten antun muss.


----------



## dersuperpro1337 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Das ganze läuft wahrscheinlich ein wenig wie in der Fotografie bzw. dem Kameramarkt ab. Es zeichnet sich einfach eine Kluft zwischen Casuals und Enthusiasten ab. 
Aufgrund der fortschreitenden "Technologisierung" des Alltags gibt es keine Lernkurve mehr und keinen Zwang, sich mit der Technik im Detail auseinandersetzen zu müssen.

Anfänger und Alltagsnutzer benutzen somit wahrscheinlich immer häufiger das Handy oder Tablet zum Surfen, Videos schauen und zum Streamen. 
Simple Spiele, Bild- und Videobearbeitung sowie das Managen von Mails und Daten sind ebenfalls oft vom heimischen PC verschwunden. 
Eine große Masse an Menschen muss sich somit nicht mehr damit auseinandersetzen, wie ein PC funktioniert und welche Vorteile er bieten kann. 
Erst die Menschen, die entweder in der Arbeitswelt damit konfrontiert werden oder die höhere Ansprüche haben (Spiele, Content Creation, Medienverwaltung, etc.) greifen zu einem PC und kaufen sich ggf. auch einen neuen.

Aber selbst bei den Enthusiasten und professionellen Nutzern ist es nicht mehr wirklich Pflicht, sich jedes zweite Jahr einen neuen PC zu kaufen. 
Schaut man mal auf den CPU Markt, erkennt man schnell, das die Vierkerner seit Jahren keinen Fortschritt mehr machen und die X99 Plattform mit einigen Nachteilen daher kommt und sehr teuer ist. 
Bei den GPUs ist das vielleicht noch anders und die Entwicklung bietet noch Anreize für einen Kauf, jedoch stagniert die Entwicklung in den restlichen Kategorien stark.

Die Lösung ist schwer und ganz sicher nicht zu pauschalisieren. Jedoch müssen für beide Gruppen wieder Anreize geschaffen werden. Durch Bedienbarkeit und Connectivity könnte man Einsteiger im PC Markt gewinnen, durch Fortschritte in der Software (Nutzung von mehr als 4 Kernen in Games und Software, DX12 etc.) und Hardware (Intel mit weniger Stagnation, AMD als echte Konkurrenz). Aber da die Marktführer Intel und NV tun können, was sie wollen und weiterhin krumme Geschäfte mit Entwicklern machen, wird sich so schnell wahrscheinlich im mittleren und oberen Segment auch in den kommenden Jahren nichts tun.


----------



## machero (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Denke mal dürfte auch an der hohen Verbreitung der Videospiel-Konsolen liegen (absoluter Masssenmarkt).

Ganz früher wollte bzw. hatte doch jeder Jugendliche einen C64 oder Amiga um zu zocken.

Später wurde es dann natürlich der PC nachdem der irgendwann bezahlbar wurde und die Leute sich sogar bei Aldi drum geprügelt haben !


Vor kurzem habe ich auf einer Battlefield-Seite die aktuellen globalen Spielerzahlen (online) gesehen.
Anscheinend zocken 3-4x soviele Battlefield auf einer Playstation+Xbox als auf einem PC.
Das hätte ich nicht gedacht !

Und gerade wenn man sieht wie die PS4 für 199,- Euro in den Markt gepumpt wird ... plug-and-play... kein "PC-Stress"... da werden sich wohl viele normale Leute mit Ihrem Handy/Tablet und Konsole zufrieden geben.


----------



## manimani89 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



dersuperpro1337 schrieb:


> Das ganze läuft wahrscheinlich ein wenig wie in der Fotografie bzw. dem Kameramarkt ab. Es zeichnet sich einfach eine Kluft zwischen Casuals und Enthusiasten ab.
> Aufgrund der fortschreitenden "Technologisierung" des Alltags gibt es keine Lernkurve mehr und keinen Zwang, sich mit der Technik im Detail auseinandersetzen zu müssen.
> 
> Anfänger und Alltagsnutzer benutzen somit wahrscheinlich immer häufiger das Handy oder Tablet zum Surfen, Videos schauen und zum Streamen.
> ...



ja ich würde auch nvidia und intel die schuld geben warum die konkurrenz so schwach ist


----------



## BoMbY (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Dabei nicht vergessen: Das Schrumpfen gilt nur für den PC-Markt insgesamt, aber nicht für die Gaming/Enthusiast-Sparte, welche den letzten Zahlen zu Folge weiter wächst.


----------



## Dooma (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



machero schrieb:


> Und gerade wenn man sieht wie die PS4 für 199,- Euro in den Markt gepumpt wird ... plug-and-play... kein "PC-Stress"... da werden sich wohl viele normale Leute mit Ihrem Handy/Tablet und Konsole zufrieden geben.



Dumm ist das neue "Geil"... leider.
Früher kannte sich quasi jeder junge Mann mit PCs aus, es war quasi selbstverständlich dass man das interessant fand. Also Bedienung, Software, Hardware, Anwendungen, spezielle Kniffe usw.
Ich hab mich erst gestern mit einem "jetzt" jugendlichen Unterhalten: Kein Interesse daran. So gar nicht.

Er meckerte "natürlich" über ein Problem mit dem PC... 
Daraufhin erklärte ich ihm was er tun müsse um es zu beheben.
Seine Einstellung dazu war: Ich könne ihm das ja machen, er hätte da keinen Bock drauf, alles zu kompliziert, er will jetzt einfach nur zocken.
Nach dem Hinweis, das ich nicht sein persönlicher PC-Technik-Dienst wäre und er sich darum selber kümmern kann, 
oder jemanden dafür bezahlen das Problem zu lösen wenn er auf seine arrogante Unwissenheit bestehen würde,
 und er mich mal gern haben kann mit der Einstellung, war er auch noch eingeschnappt.
 Sein Problem ist immer noch nicht gelöst... Ich werde ihm nicht helfen.


----------



## Rizzard (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



BoMbY schrieb:


> Dabei nicht vergessen: Das Schrumpfen gilt nur für den PC-Markt insgesamt, aber nicht für die Gaming/Enthusiast-Sparte, welche den letzten Zahlen zu Folge weiter wächst.



Ich weis nicht was genau was alles mit rein gerechnet wird, ob ausschließlich Komplett-PCs oder auch einzelene HW-Komponenten, aber natürlich ist hiermit nicht nur die Gaming-Sparte gemeint, logisch.


----------



## L0b012 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Wenn ich überlegen, dass ich in den letzten Jahren sowohl im privaten Bereich als auch in der Firma die PC´s selber zusammenbaue also nur Einzelteile kaufe oder eben bei älteren PC´s nur SSD´s nachrüste oder aber auch mal den Arbeitsspeicher aufrüste weil die Leistung für das Benötigte immer noch ausreicht, wundert mich das nicht...

In meinem Bekanntenkreis habe ich eigentlich auch niemanden mehr der nen Fertig PC hat, da sie entweder die Teile selber kaufen und zusammenbauen oder ich das erledige...

Stört mich aber auch nicht, diese Fertig-PC´s sind oft eh nicht so der Knaller...

Natürlich gehört auch der Endgerätemarkt dazu, dass einfach viele auf Tablets umsteigen.
Für ein bisschen Facebook, Mahjong und andere "Minispiele" sowie E-Mails oder auch immer gerne mal ein Rezept aus dem Netz ziehen, dafür brauche ich nun wirklich keinen PC mehr...


----------



## Vape_and_Bake (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



Dooma schrieb:


> Dumm ist das neue "Geil"... leider.
> Früher kannte sich quasi jeder junge Mann mit PCs aus, es wahr quasi selbstverständlich dass man das interessant fand. Also Bedienung, Software, Hardware, Anwendungen, spezielle Kniffe usw.
> Ich hab mich erst gestern mit einem "jetzt" jugendlichen Unterhalten: Kein Interesse daran. So gar nicht.
> 
> ...



So einen habe ich nebenan im Büro sitzen. Am liebsten würd´ ich ihm so eine Schelle verpassen das er nicht mehr weiß ob er nun ne PS4 oder ne Xbox hat.... unglaublich.
Aber das sehe ich heute oft bei der "neuen" Jugend, dein Satz sind oft meine Gedanken^^ haargenau so.


----------



## Dooma (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht was genau was alles mit rein gerechnet wird, ob ausschließlich Komplett-PCs oder auch einzelene HW-Komponenten, aber natürlich ist hiermit nicht nur die Gaming-Sparte gemeint, logisch.


Ja, die Info fehlt mir auch irgendwie.
Ich hab zwar schon lange keinen PC mehr selber zusammengebaut, weil zu faul, kaufe ich aber schon ewig PC nach meinem Komponentenwunsch. Wie soll der dann in der Statistik drin sein? Zählen die nur die Verkauften Komplett PCs? Oder die verkauften Prozessoren?


----------



## Leob12 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



Vape_and_Bake schrieb:


> So einen habe ich nebenan im Büro sitzen. Am liebsten würd´ ich ihm so eine Schelle verpassen das er nicht mehr weiß ob er nun ne PS4 oder ne Xbox hat.... unglaublich.
> Aber das sehe ich heute oft bei der "neuen" Jugend, dein Satz sind oft meine Gedanken^^ haargenau so.



Sowas gab es früher ja nie und man selbst war natürlich auch nicht so. 
Jaja, auch Sokrates hat sich schon über die faulen Jugendlichen beschwert, ist nun über 2000 Jahre her, und trotzdem steht die Welt noch. 
Und sie wird sicher nicht fallen weil sich die "faulen Jugendlichen" nicht mehr mit dem PC beschäftigen.


----------



## Linmoum (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



Dooma schrieb:


> Ja, die Info fehlt mir auch irgendwie.
> Ich hab zwar schon lange keinen PC mehr selber zusammengebaut, weil zu faul, kaufe ich aber schon ewig PC nach meinem Komponentenwunsch. Wie soll der dann in der Statistik drin sein? Zählen die nur die Verkauften Komplett PCs? Oder die verkauften Prozessoren?


Aus der im Artikel verlinkten Quelle:


> Data includes desk-based PCs, notebook PCs and ultramobile premiums (such as Microsoft Surface), but not Chromebooks or iPads.


Wenn du einzelne Komponenten kaufst, findet das in der Statistik keine Berücksichtigung. Geht schlicht um Fertig-PCs (und die beiden anderen erwähnten Punkte).


----------



## Dooma (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



Linmoum schrieb:


> Aus der im Artikel verlinkten Quelle:
> 
> Wenn du einzelne Komponenten kaufst, findet das in der Statistik keine Berücksichtigung. Geht schlicht um Fertig-PCs (und die beiden anderen erwähnten Punkte).


Womit wahrscheinlich fast alle hochpreisigen und Enthusiasten PCs aus der Statistik raus fallen.
Da wundert es mich noch viel weniger warum die Statistik so rückläufig ist.


----------



## DaStash (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



Dooma schrieb:


> Womit wahrscheinlich fast alle hochpreisigen und Enthusiasten PCs aus der Statistik raus fallen.
> Da wundert es mich noch viel weniger warum die Statistik so rückläufig ist.


Ich glaube nicht das "wir" Enthusiasten eine relevante Größe in so einer Statistik darstellen und deshalb glaube ich auch nicht, dass sich das positiv auswirken würde.

MfG


----------



## McRoll (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Sowas gab es früher ja nie und man selbst war natürlich auch nicht so.
> Jaja, auch Sokrates hat sich schon über die faulen Jugendlichen beschwert, ist nun über 2000 Jahre her, und trotzdem steht die Welt noch.
> Und sie wird sicher nicht fallen weil sich die "faulen Jugendlichen" nicht mehr mit dem PC beschäftigen.



Ich glaub es geht weniger um den PC sondern um die persönliche Einstellung. Einfach keinen Bock sich mit irgendwas zu beschäftigen, irgendwas Neues zu lernen. Wenns Probleme gibt, sollens die anderen richten, weil alles so kompliziert und schwer ist. Kann man auch auf andere Dinge im Leben erweitern. Außerdem hinkt der Vergleich etwas, wir haben erst in den letzten Dekaden ein solches Überangebot an Waren, Dienstleistungen und Komfort, das gab es noch nie in der Geschichte der Menschheit - und noch nie konnte man es sich leisten so wenig zu können wie heute. Zur Not trägt einen der Staat, wenn man aus der Hauptschule fliegt und zum drittenmal durch die Malerausbildung rasselt 

Ich hasse solche Leute. Unter anderem auch deshalb weil sich das in die Spieleentwicklung fortpflanzt, wir haben eine Stagnation im Gameplay und so viele anspruchslose langweilige Aufgüsse von älteren Spielen mit neuester Grafik, weil diesen Leuten nicht zumutbar ist mal eine halbe Stunde eine Spielmechanik zu lernen ... instant gratification muss es immer sein.

Zum Kotzen.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



McRoll schrieb:


> Ich glaub es geht weniger um den PC sondern um die persönliche Einstellung. Einfach keinen Bock sich mit irgendwas zu beschäftigen, irgendwas Neues zu lernen. Wenns Probleme gibt, sollens die anderen richten, weil alles so kompliziert und schwer ist. Kann man auch auf andere Dinge im Leben erweitern. Außerdem hinkt der Vergleich etwas, wir haben erst in den letzten Dekaden ein solches Überangebot an Waren, Dienstleistungen und Komfort, das gab es noch nie in der Geschichte der Menschheit - und noch nie konnte man es sich leisten so wenig zu können wie heute. Zur Not trägt einen der Staat, wenn man aus der Hauptschule fliegt und zum drittenmal durch die Malerausbildung rasselt


So ein Blödsinn, tut mir leid. Junge Menschen interessieren sich heute genauso für Dinge, nur verändern sie sich eben. Bevor der PC kam haben sich Jugendlich auch mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt, und ich wette da gab es genauso Leute wie jene die sich hier über die "faule Jugend" echauffieren. 
Heute reicht es so wenig zu können wie nie zuvor? Stimmt, im Mittelalter konnten die Menschen noch jagen, bauten ihr Haus selbst, haben Bauernhöfe ohne Maschinen bewirtschaftet. 
Nahezu alles dient dazu, uns das Leben irgendwie zu erleichtern. Dein Beispiel kann man auf jede Epoche der Geschichte anwenden, ergo muss man heute ja wirklich fast nichts können. 



McRoll schrieb:


> Ich hasse solche Leute. Unter anderem auch deshalb weil sich das in die Spieleentwicklung fortpflanzt, wir haben eine Stagnation im Gameplay und so viele anspruchslose langweilige Aufgüsse von älteren Spielen mit neuester Grafik, weil diesen Leuten nicht zumutbar ist mal eine halbe Stunde eine Spielmechanik zu lernen ... instant gratification muss es immer sein.
> 
> Zum Kotzen.


Und trotzdem gibt es Fortschritt. Aber naja...


----------



## Verak (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Wir sind als PC Gamer ein kleiner Bruchteil der Branche und im Grunde nicht der Rede Wert. Der größte Absatz wird immer noch mit Firmen und otto normal User gemacht, der sich einen Dell, Lenovo oder sonst einen PC von der Stange holt. Solltet euch nicht immer angesprochen fühlen wenn davon die Rede ist das der PC im allgemeinen auf dem absteigenden Ast ist. Jedes Jahr die selben "sinnfreien" Diskussionen.


----------



## INU.ID (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach liegt es an mangelnder Innovation der HW-Branche, wenn ich sehe, dass mein i7 3930k
> nach nun mehr als 4 Jahren noch immer nicht voll genutzt wird, frage ich mich, warum ich aufrüsten soll?


Du widersprichst dir selbst. Du bemängelst die HW-Branche, monierst aber gleichzeitig das deine HW nach 4 Jahren immer noch ausreichend Power hat. Dann liegt es aber doch an der Software. 

Die Schuld liegt mMn in beiden Sektoren. Einmal sind es die immer stärker werdenden Mini-PCs wie Smartphone und Tablet usw, und die integrierten PCs wie zb. in Smart-TVs. Die übernehmen logischerweise immer mehr Aufgaben des klassischen PCs. Dazu noch eine Brise von zb. den Android-Sticks/-Boxen, die den klassischen "Multimedia-PC" ersetzen. Zum anderen sind es aber auch die Software- und Hardware-Industrie, die an Innovationsarmut leiden. Und ein Stück weit ist auch die Preispolitik der Hersteller daran schuld. Siehe Intels "Desktop-Flaggschiff" für 1600€, oder Nvidias "Flaggschiff" für 1300€. Das zieht sich auch bis ins untere Segment. Siehe Intels günstigste (aktuelle) 40-Lane CPU, den 6850K. Dieser ist nicht nur 100€ teurer als sein fast 5 Jahre alter Großvater 3930K, er ist auch immer noch nur ein 6-Kerner.

Damit vergeht auch Leuten wie mir, die nicht aufrüsten müssen, es aber gerne würden (und es sich eigentlich auch problemlos leisten können) die Lust am aufrüsten. Wir sollen 3000€ nur für das CPU+GPU Flaggschiff zahlen (6950X+Titan XP)? Also samt passendem Unterbau mal eben 5000€ ausgeben? Und haben dann genau welche _fühlbaren_ Vorteile gegenüber einem 2000€ PC? Und wo man vor ein paar Jahren einen "Flaggschiff-PC" für ~2000€ bekam, bekommt man heute nur noch kastrierte HW? Ja ne, is klar...

Und dann die "Pfeifen" auf Seiten der Software-Entwickler. Warum gibt hier nichts Neues/Innovatives? Weil die dort alle schon lange angefangen haben ihre Zelte abzubrechen, und zu den Konsolen und Mini-PCs (Smartphones/Tablets) zu wechseln? Wo sind die Anwendungen die nicht nur einen leistungsstarken PC erfordern, sondern dem Anwender auch den nötigen Spaß bringen, der nötig ist, um den Neukauf von leistungsstarker Hardware zu rechtfertigen? Schlecht programmierte Games im Early-Alpha-Access? Ja ne, is klar...

An den Kunden liegt es nicht. Die haben schon vor 30 Jahren ein Vermögen für einen Computer ausgegeben. Aber damals bekam man auch noch etwas "Einzigartiges". Heute haben gute Smartphones auf nem 5Zoll Display schon eine höhere Auflösung als die meisten PC-Displays. Klar, die "PC-Konkurrenten" haben eine gewisse Mitschuld am Rückgang des PCs. Aber die Hauptschuldigen sind mMn in der PC-Industrie zu suchen. Da wurde quasi ausnahmslos in allen !!! Bereichen seit Jahrzehnten nur noch gepennt, und maximal halbherzig etwas Neues entwickelt.

Am deutlichsten sieht man das mMn am Übergang vom Einkerner zum Quad-Core. Das begann so im Jahr 2004/2005 (?). Bis dahin gab es nur Einkerner. Im Jahr 2005 dann kamen Dual-Core CPUs, und Ende 2006 gab es dann schon den ersten Quad-Core (QX6700 für 1000€), und Anfang 2007 mit dem Q6600 den ersten Quad für *200€*. Das ist jetzt 10 Jahre her, und wo sind wir heute? Nimmt man die "Enthusiast-Plattformen" mal raus, gibt es auch nach 10 Jahren im Desktop maximal nur einen Quad-Core. Und das Schlimmste ist, der reicht auch noch für die allermeisten Anwendungen aus. 


Naja, erfreuen wir uns am "Personal-Computer" so lange wie es ihn noch gibt. Denn so wie es ausschaut wird das nicht mehr so lange sein...


----------



## SirDunHill (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Der Markt schrumpft ja nur weil es sich teils nicht lohnt aufzurüsten für ein paar % oder es einfach viel zu teuer ist ala gtx 1080 und nur 4k Gamer die Power brauchen.


----------



## VeriteGolem (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Liest sich ja reißerisch. Dumm nur das es vorallem User betrifft die vorher mit dem PC streamten, arbeiteten oder surften. Klar das die auf sinnvollere Geräte ausweichen. Der Gamingsektor ist recht stabil und verzeichnet sogar ein gewisses Wachstum, schlechter Konsolen sei dank.

Nett übrigens auch das MAC User garnicht eingerechnet werden. Zum professionellen Arbeiten nimmt man kein Windoof 10, zumindest nicht wenn man nicht ausgelacht werden will. Windows Rechner stehen doch nur noch in Büros der Stadtverwaltung von Kleinstädten in Sachsen oder integrativen Hauptschulen mit nem Jahresetat von 3 Euro fuffzig. Selbst meine alte Schule, ein staatliches Gymnasium am Arsch der Welt, hat die Computerkabinette und Sekretariate mit Macs ausgestattet.

Und ich bin kein Apple Fanboi. Iphone und Ipad sind ein Witz, aber zum Arbeiten nimmt man nen Mac, alles andere erschwert es nur.


----------



## Verak (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Ich denke auch das es in Zukunft eher in die Richtung von Streaming Diensten wie Nvidia's Shield geht und man nur noch eine Set-top-Box mit Tastatur, Maus und Gamepad bzw. VR hat. Ressourcen Technisch und ökonomischer wäre es auf jeden Fall sinnvoll. Nur wie es mit der Umsetzung aussieht in Bezug auf 4/8k & 144hz+ gaming. Denke die Rechenpower wird noch einige Zeit brauchen sodass man 100 Menschen und mehr auf einem Server zocken lassen kann. Was meint ihr ?


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Zum professionellen Arbeiten nimmt man kein Windoof 10, zumindest nicht wenn man nicht ausgelacht werden will.



Wieder einmal großer Unsinn.
Was kann denn der Mac besser als der windows PC?


----------



## tdi-fan (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Wenn ich nicht zocken würde, könnte ich locker auf meinen PC verzichten. Vor 2013 hatte ich jahrelang keinen PC mehr, und vor 2009 nicht mal mehr ein Notebook, da ich das Zocker-Hobby für fast ein Jahrzehnt aufgab', und es mich auch nicht mehr interessiert hatte.

Für Office, Youtube oder Online-Shopping beispielsweise reicht mein altes damals schon Nur-Ein-Mittelklasse-Notebook Bj2009 heute noch.


----------



## machero (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Vor 2013 hatte ich jahrelang keinen PC mehr, und vor 2009 nicht mal mehr ein Notebook, da ich das Zocker-Hobby für fast ein Jahrzehnt aufgab', und es mich auch nicht mehr interessiert hatte.



Warum hast Du denn einen Rückfall bekommen ?
Was ist passiert?


----------



## SFT-GSG (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Liest sich ja reißerisch. Dumm nur das es vorallem User betrifft die vorher mit dem PC streamten, arbeiteten oder surften. Klar das die auf sinnvollere Geräte ausweichen. Der Gamingsektor ist recht stabil und verzeichnet sogar ein gewisses Wachstum, schlechter Konsolen sei dank.
> 
> Nett übrigens auch das MAC User garnicht eingerechnet werden. Zum professionellen Arbeiten nimmt man kein Windoof 10, zumindest nicht wenn man nicht ausgelacht werden will. Windows Rechner stehen doch nur noch in Büros der Stadtverwaltung von Kleinstädten in Sachsen oder integrativen Hauptschulen mit nem Jahresetat von 3 Euro fuffzig. Selbst meine alte Schule, ein staatliches Gymnasium am Arsch der Welt, hat die Computerkabinette und Sekretariate mit Macs ausgestattet.
> 
> Und ich bin kein Apple Fanboi. Iphone und Ipad sind ein Witz, aber zum Arbeiten nimmt man nen Mac, alles andere erschwert es nur.



Woher nimmst du deine Zahlen? Nicht Belegbare Aussagen zum Thema Konsolen tätigen, Windows diffamieren und gleichzeitig Schulen und ganze Bundesländer als arm beleidigen? Ok stimmt, da spricht der Gymnasiast und MAC User. 

Jeder darf mit dem System Arbeiten mit dem er möchte. Beide Systeme haben Vor und Nachteile. Wenn du nur zu engstirnig bist über den Tellerand zu schauen, oder leider als Gymnasiast deinen Namen zu oft getanzt hast, kein Problem. Wir erklären dir, wie Windows funktioniert.


----------



## tdi-fan (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Jup, ich hatte wieder Lust bekommen  



machero schrieb:


> Warum hast Du denn einen Rückfall bekommen ?
> Was ist passiert?


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

das Gehirn der Leute schrumpft immer weiter, das ist fakt! 

der pc steht über alles, nur kapieren es die wenigsten, ohne pc keine apps-> mini Anwendungen! beim pc bekommt man noch volles Programm während es bei tabs und smarts nur billig abklatsch Software ist.


----------



## Bevier (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das "wir" Enthusiasten eine relevante Größe in so einer Statistik darstellen und deshalb glaube ich auch nicht, dass sich das positiv auswirken würde.
> 
> MfG



Bei den Preisen, die wir Enthusiasten in unseren PC investieren, kommen aber schon nennenswerte Größen zusammen. Der Durchschnitts-PC hier unter den Forenusern ist sicher mehr wert, als so manche Ausstattung einer kompletten Firma (gilt nicht einmal nur für Handwerksunternehmen, die meist nur ein bis zwei Rechner haben, so arbeite ich uA mit einem kleineren Unternehmen [31 Mitarbeiter] zusammen, dass insgesamt nur 3 PCs [Chef, Buchhaltung, Lager] hat, die jeweils keine 500 € Neupreis wert aber schon etliche Jahre als sind, reichen aber auch vollkommen für ihre Zwecke aus... ^^).

Egal, ich warte jetzt auf Zen und entscheide dann, ob es ein solcher oder Kaby L wird, Geld liegt dafür schon bereit. An mir wird die PC-Industrie also auch weiterhin verdienen, auch wenn ich sicher keine Komplettsysteme kaufe...
Dazu dann der neue Rechner meiner Kleinen und ein weiterer für meine Schwester, da stellt sich nur noch die Frage, ob Desktop (selber basteln!  ) oder Laptop.


----------



## Mylo (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Bin Mediengestalter Bild & Ton und Kommunikationsdesigner und ich arbeite sehr gerne mit Windows PC's. Habe 10 Jahre mit Mac's gearbeitet aber sie sind mit von der Leistung her einfach zu schwach und dafür auch extrem teuer.
Zusagen, dass PC's keine Arbeitsgeräte sind zeugt schon von Unwissenheit. Jeder Professionelle Schnittplatz im wert von 20k aufwärts, ist mit einem Windows Rechner ausgestattet. Da kommen die Mac's mit der Leistung nicht hinterher. Hier in der Labormedizin arbeitet auch alles mit Windows Rechnern. Daher frage ich mich immer wieder wie man auf so einen Unsinn kommt dass Mac's für den professionellen Bereich seien. Kommt wohl vom MacBook PRO. hahahah


----------



## RavionHD (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Für normale Anwendungen ist einfach kein Desktop PC nötig.

Der Gamingsektor boomt zwar, macht aber nur einen kleinen Teil aller Verkäufe aus.

In 10-15 Jahren wird es den Desktop PC wohl nur mehr als Gamingmaschine geben.


----------



## Kondar (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



MatimaDE schrieb:


> wenn man die preise für gfx und cpu fast verdoppelt, braucht man sich nicht zu wundern...



undd bitte nicht vergessen wie lange das gedauert hat von der GTX980 zur GTX 1080.
Wenn man sich 2 jahre Zeit lässt muss man sich nicht wundern das nicht jedes Jahr was neues gekauft wird.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Ach das ist doch alles nur Schwarzmalerei, genauso wie die Jahre davor. Bei fasst jeder Konsole die neu erschienen ist, wurde der Tod des PC`s vorausgesagt. Alles Quatsch, die Verkäufe mögen ja in letzter Zeit stagnieren, aber sagt ja nun jetzt nicht wirklich viel aus. 
Die Entwicklung neuer Hardware schleicht im Schneckentempo vor sich hin, bei der Software das gleiche. VR könnte in den nächsten Jahren wieder etwas Wind in den müden Markt bringen. 

Ich hoffe mal das AMD mit Zen ein großer Wurf gelingt, damit besagter Wind so richtig in Schwung kommt. Seit Jahren ruht sich Intel schon auf seinen Lorbeeren aus, und entwickelt nur das nötigste.


----------



## Kuomo (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> das Gehirn der Leute schrumpft immer weiter, das ist fakt!
> 
> der pc steht über alles, nur kapieren es die wenigsten, ohne pc keine apps-> mini Anwendungen! beim pc bekommt man noch volles Programm während es bei tabs und smarts nur billig abklatsch Software ist.


Fakt ist, die meisten interessiert das einfach nicht, wozu auch. Kannst du Hardware und Software entwickeln, nur weil du einen krassen PC zuhause stehen hast?
Für Social Media und Surfen reicht heute jedes Billigsmartphone, das man sowieso braucht und dazu auch noch immer dabei ist. Mehr brauchen die wenigsten.

Als klassischer Heimcomputer hat der PC mittlerweile starke Konkurrenz, bleiben noch genug andere Märkte, auch wenn das den Firmen natürlich nicht schmeckt.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



MatimaDE schrieb:


> Zusagen, dass PC's keine Arbeitsgeräte sind zeugt schon von Unwissenheit. Jeder Professionelle Schnittplatz im wert von 20k aufwärts, ist mit einem Windows Rechner ausgestattet. Da kommen die Mac's mit der Leistung nicht hinterher. Hier in der Labormedizin arbeitet auch alles mit Windows Rechnern. Daher frage ich mich immer wieder wie man auf so einen Unsinn kommt dass Mac's für den professionellen Bereich seien. Kommt wohl vom MacBook PRO. hahahah


Kommt ganz auf die Anwendung an, es gibt Bereiche, da kannst du Windows vergessen, da ist Linux der Klassenprimus.^^


----------



## DaStash (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



MatimaDE schrieb:


> Bin Mediengestalter Bild & Ton und Kommunikationsdesigner und ich arbeite sehr gerne mit Windows PC's. Habe 10 Jahre mit Mac's gearbeitet aber sie sind mit von der Leistung her einfach zu schwach und dafür auch extrem teuer.
> Zusagen, dass PC's keine Arbeitsgeräte sind zeugt schon von Unwissenheit. Jeder Professionelle Schnittplatz im wert von 20k aufwärts, ist mit einem Windows Rechner ausgestattet. Da kommen die Mac's mit der Leistung nicht hinterher. Hier in der Labormedizin arbeitet auch alles mit Windows Rechnern. Daher frage ich mich immer wieder wie man auf so einen Unsinn kommt dass Mac's für den professionellen Bereich seien. Kommt wohl vom MacBook PRO. hahahah


Ach das Mac´s die besseren Arbeitsrechner sind ist ein Relikt aus längst vergangener Zeit. Wer das heute immer noch behauptet trägt entweder ein Schnäuzer und Jutebeutel und/ oder hat einfach keine Ahnung, wobei erstes mit letzterem oft eine Symbiose eingeht. 

MfG


----------



## Mylo (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



Kuomo schrieb:


> Fakt ist, die meisten interessiert das einfach nicht, wozu auch. Kannst du Hardware und Software entwickeln, nur weil du einen krassen PC zuhause stehen hast?
> Für Social Media und Surfen reicht heute jedes Billigsmartphone, das man sowieso braucht und dazu auch noch immer dabei ist. Mehr brauchen die wenigsten.
> 
> Als klassischer Heimcomputer hat der PC mittlerweile starke Konkurrenz, bleiben noch genug andere Märkte, auch wenn das den Firmen natürlich nicht schmeckt.



lol stelle mir gerade vor wie unser außendienst mit tablets im büro läuft und versucht ihre excel tabellen zu drucken. ne ne du, der pc wird immer bleiben!


----------



## spawa93 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Es lebt! Und daher veröffentlich MS auch wieder mehr Spiele für PC. Und deshalb werden die Konsolen den PCs immer ähnlicher. Klarer Sieg für den PC würde ich meinen. Und wer glaubt, daß die Firmen auf einmal nur noch NBs anschaffen?


----------



## simons700 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Kannst problemlos vom Smartphone drucken!


----------



## Laggy.NET (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

hier stand müll. Falscher Thread.


----------



## mkm2907 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Ich habe meine CPU 2012 gekauft (Intel  I-5 2500K) und sehe bis heute keinen Grund um aufzurüsten, obwohl ich es mir leisten kann. Ich habe es damals (2012) schon gesagt und der Meinung bin ich auch heute noch: Meine nächste CPU wird eine mit 8 Kernen und wenn ich bis 2018 warten muss. Meine Grafikkarte habe ich heuer ausgewechselt. Aktuell: Geforce 1080 GTX Zotac O.C. Früher: Geforce 680 GTX Zotac O.C., und eine SSD habe ich mir auch gekauft. Corsair Force Le 960 GB. Bin damit sehr zufrieden und die Geschwindigkeit ist für alle Spiele ausreichend.


----------



## Laggy.NET (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



MatimaDE schrieb:


> lol stelle mir gerade vor wie unser außendienst mit tablets im büro läuft und versucht ihre excel tabellen zu drucken. ne ne du, der pc wird immer bleiben!



Ich drucke mittlerweile fast öfter vom Smartphone, als vom PC. Geht einfach 100x schneller.


----------



## Mylo (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

mit dem drucken war ja nur ein beispiel. alleine schon wenn 6 Kollegen auf ein tabelt schauen um ihnen was zu zeigen etc, ist schon total unsinnig.

ich könnte mit vorstellen dass der pc "workingstation" in 30 jahren auf die größe eines laptop-tablet schrumpft und modulierbare schnittstellen und erweiterung etc hat.  dieser wird dann an peripherie angeschlossen. 
handy-pc-tablets werden verschmelzen aber den pc nicht verdrängen.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Was macht ihr denn bitte alle mit dem PC, das ein Smartphone alles ersetzen könnte ? Emails ? YouTube ? Okay dafür braucht man wirklich keinen PC mehr, aber es soll Leute geben die damit auch arbeiten. Klar ich rendere meine Videos demnächst mit dem Smartphone  Excel und Co ist ja auch sowas von komfortabel auf dem Phone, nein danke. Die Kinderspielchen auf dem Smartphone braucht auch keiner (zumindest ich nicht). Ich habe selber ein Note 4, aber gespielt habe ich damit noch nie. Emails, YouTube und Telefonieren mache ich damit nur wenn ich unterwegs bin. Zuhause liegt das Ding meistens nur auf dem Schreibtisch rum. Also in meinem Freundeskreis hat noch jeder einen PC. Falls das eine Rolle spielt, wir sind alle Mitte 30



Es geht doch nicht um deine oder meine Meinung – ich berichte ausschließlich was um mich wahrnehme! 
Den meisten reicht im Alltag (bzw. zu Hause) ein Tablet oder Smartphone völlig aus.

Ich werde vermutlich bis zum Schluss ein Hardliner bleiben und niemals auf den PC verzichten wollen, zumindest kann ich mir das im Moment nicht annähernd vorstellen!


----------



## telmi (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

warum soll man sich auch neue rechner kaufen wenn sie hardware eh stagniert (prozzessorleistungen)

das wird wohl nicht beachtet...

und das ein tablet sowie smartphone eigentlich auch nur ein persönlicher computer (pc) ist, screibt auch niemand  selbst ein taschenrechner ist ein computer....


----------



## Gysi1901 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



MatimaDE schrieb:


> ich könnte mit vorstellen dass der pc "workingstation" in 30 jahren auf die größe eines laptop-tablet schrumpft und modulierbare schnittstellen und erweiterung etc hat.  dieser wird dann an peripherie angeschlossen.


Langsam, langsam  Das Smartphone ist noch keine 10 Jahre alt (das erste iPhone wurde 2007 vorgestellt). PCGH zitiert regelmäßig sogenannte Experten, die Entwicklungen für die nächsten zwei Jahre vorhersagen. Meistens geht das so was von komplett in die Hose, das ist der Wahnsinn (klick). Manche Leute sind der Meinung, wir würden in 30 Jahren bereits in der Singularität leben, da halte ich es für müßig, über die Größe von PCs in den 40er Jahren zu spekulieren


----------



## Mylo (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



telmi schrieb:


> warum soll man sich auch neue rechner kaufen wenn sie hardware eh stagniert (prozzessorleistungen)
> 
> das wird wohl nicht beachtet...
> 
> und das ein tablet sowie smartphone eigentlich auch nur ein persönlicher computer (pc) ist, screibt auch niemand  selbst ein taschenrechner ist ein computer....



Hardwareleistung stagniert? habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## GT200b (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Was macht ihr denn bitte alle mit dem PC, das ein Smartphone alles ersetzen könnte ? Emails ? YouTube ? Okay dafür braucht man wirklich keinen PC mehr, aber es soll Leute geben die damit auch arbeiten. Klar ich rendere meine Videos demnächst mit dem Smartphone  Excel und Co ist ja auch sowas von komfortabel auf dem Phone, nein danke. Die Kinderspielchen auf dem Smartphone braucht auch keiner (zumindest ich nicht). Ich habe selber ein Note 4, aber gespielt habe ich damit noch nie. Emails, YouTube und Telefonieren mache ich damit nur wenn ich unterwegs bin. Zuhause liegt das Ding meistens nur auf dem Schreibtisch rum. Also in meinem Freundeskreis hat noch jeder einen PC. Falls das eine Rolle spielt, wir sind alle Mitte 30



*"Klar ich rendere meine Videos demnächst mit dem Smartphone" 

*Ähm ja, mit iMovie auf dem iphone 7. Der Apple A10 Fusion hat schon übelst Performance für ein Hosentaschencomputer. Die App und der A10 eignen sich wunderbar für einfache Videobearbeitung.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> das Gehirn der Leute schrumpft immer weiter, das ist fakt!
> der pc steht über alles, nur kapieren es die wenigsten, ohne pc keine apps-> mini Anwendungen! beim pc bekommt man noch volles* Programm während es bei tabs und smarts nur billig abklatsch Software ist.*


Tatsächlich? Auf meinem Tablet läuft Windows 8.1 sowie das gesamte MS Office-Paket. Ich habe nirgends eine Bezeichnung gesehen die besagt dass es eine abgespeckte Software wäre. 
Schau mal über deinen Tellerrand.


----------



## IceGamer (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



MatimaDE schrieb:


> Hardwareleistung stagniert? habe ich was verpasst?



Anscheinend ja. Im GPU-Bereich gibt es noch nennenswerte Fortschritte, aber auf Seiten der CPU schon seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr. Ein übertakteter 2600K ist heute MEHR als ausreichend für flüssiges pielen und das Ding wird 6 Jahre alt. Ja, hier im Forum sind einige Enthisiasten mehr vertreten, als anderswo, aber wenn es nur ums Spielen geht, reicht den Meisten FullHD und selbst in höheren Auflösungen limitiert meistens die GPU. 
Welche Neuerungen gab es noch? DDR4... auch nicht spürbar schneller. Der normale Anwender hat kaum Vorteile, dem würde wahrscheinlich auch DDR2 reichen 
SSD's... Ja, aber dafür brauch man keinen neuen PC, die kann man nachrüsten, ebenso wie die GPU, da reicht ein Upgrade und der Rest vom PC bleibt erhalten. 


Ich gehe auch mal davon aus, da viele noch alte Hardware haben, dass Zen bei entsprechender Leistung ein letztes großes Upgrade für Viele bedeuten wird. CPU-Seitig wird da in den nächsten Jahren auch nichts großes mehr kommen und selbst wenn - die Leistung wird in Spielen nicht abgerufen und wird es auch auf absehbare Zeit nicht. Früher musste ich meinen alten 400mhz PC noch gegen einen 450mhz Rechner tauschen, damit endlich Unreal Tournament drauf lief und zwei Jahre Später war das Teil völlig nutzlos. Mittlerweile kauft man sich ne alte CPU und hat auf Jahre hinweg Ruhe. Die GPU kann man dann alle 2-3 Jahre nochmal nachrüsten, aber das reicht doch den Allermeisten völlig aus.


----------



## KrHome (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Ich hab die 80 Postings jetzt nicht alle gelesen, falls es schonmal jemand gesagt haben sollte...

Die News ist irreführend. er PC Markt hat mit dem Gaming PC Markt garnichts zu tun. *SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH schrumpft der PC Markt*. Ich stelle meinen Eltern und meiner Freundin doch keinen Desktop in die Wohnung, so wie noch vor 20 Jahren. Denen kaufe ich ein Notebook oder sogar nur ein Tablet. 

*Über Gaming PCs sagt das GARNICHTS aus!*

Da ich Gamer bin, nutze ich neben Laptop und Tablet halt noch einen Desktop Rechner. Ein Konsolenspieler nutzt neben Laptop und Tablet halt noch eine PS4One. Erkennt jeder das Prinzip?

Schrumpfende Gesamtmärkte (weil irgendjemand Office- mit Gaming PCs gleichsetzt) brauchen uns hier bei PCGH erstmal garnicht zu interessieren. Wenn, dann muss man sich Gedanken machen, ob das modulare Prinzip in Zukunft durch die wegbrechenden Office-PCs für die Komponentenhersteller alleine für Gaming PCs noch aufrechtzuerhalten ist. Aber dafür bräuchte man tiefere Einblicke in die Kostenstrukturen.


----------



## scully1234 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



GT200b schrieb:


> *"Klar ich rendere meine Videos demnächst mit dem Smartphone"
> 
> *Ähm ja, mit iMovie auf dem iphone 7. Der Apple A10 Fusion hat schon übelst Performance für ein Hosentaschencomputer. Die App und der A10 eignen sich wunderbar für einfache Videobearbeitung.




Wie lange willst du das Smartphone da denn rendern lassen, wenn du z.B mit HEVC arbeitest ?

Nen aktueller Codec mit vernünftiger Kompression ,und das Eierphone verglüht


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



GT200b schrieb:


> *"Klar ich rendere meine Videos demnächst mit dem Smartphone"
> 
> *Ähm ja, mit iMovie auf dem iphone 7. Der Apple A10 Fusion hat schon übelst Performance für ein Hosentaschencomputer. Die App und der A10 eignen sich wunderbar für einfache Videobearbeitung.



Das iPhone hat nur einen 2 Kerner. Den kannst du für Multi Core Anwendungen vergessen.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



GT200b schrieb:


> *"Klar ich rendere meine Videos demnächst mit dem Smartphone"
> 
> *Ähm ja, mit iMovie auf dem iphone 7. Der Apple A10 Fusion hat schon übelst Performance für ein Hosentaschencomputer. Die App und der A10 eignen sich wunderbar für einfache Videobearbeitung.



Das ist nicht dein Ernst oder ?


----------



## davidreh1 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Tatsächlich? Auf meinem Tablet läuft Windows 8.1 sowie das gesamte MS Office-Paket. Ich habe nirgends eine Bezeichnung gesehen die besagt dass es eine abgespeckte Software wäre.
> Schau mal über deinen Tellerrand.



Die Tabletversion von Office ist abgespeckt, um die Vollversion zu benutzen brauchst du Maus und Tastatur und schon haben wir wieder einen PC...


----------



## Leob12 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



davidreh1 schrieb:


> Die Tabletversion von Office ist abgespeckt, um die Vollversion zu benutzen brauchst du Maus und Tastatur und schon haben wir wieder einen PC...


Mein Tablet kann ich mit meiner Tastatur verbinden und eine Maus kann ich am USB-Port anschließen. 
Nächster Versuch. 
Man kann argumentieren dass es unpraktischer ist, ja, aber ich habe dieselben funktionen wie der 0815-Office-PC der Windows und Office nutzt.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das iPhone hat nur einen 2 Kerner. Den kannst du für Multi Core Anwendungen vergessen.



Eigentlich sind es 2+2


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind es 2+2



ist wie Samsung, da reden auch immer alle von 8 Kerner, dabei laufen nur maximal 4 gleichzeitig.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Oktober 2016)

*PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



Threshold schrieb:


> ist wie Samsung, da reden auch immer alle von 8 Kerner, dabei laufen nur maximal 4 gleichzeitig.



Anhand der bisherigen Benchmark Ergebnisse würde ich vermuten, dass beim A10 unter Volllast alle Kerne rechnen.


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Anhand der bisherigen Benchmark Ergebnisse würde ich vermuten, dass beim A10 unter Volllast alle Kerne rechnen.



Keine Ahnung. Aber dann hast du ein TDP Problem, denn die Leistung kommt nun mal nicht aus dem Nichts. Wo Leistung ist, ist auch immer Abwärme.

Allerdings sehe ich immer noch keinen Sinn darin, aufwändige Videobearbeitung am Handy zu machen. 
Alleine das winzige Display würde mich da sowas von stören. Geht dir sicher ebenso, Bei Bearbeitung muss ich richtig was sehen können.


----------



## rum (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Hm...
Ich mache recht viel im Bereich Office und Surfen und da möchte ich meinen 28" UHD nicht mehr missen!
Ob das mit nem Tablet, Smartphone oder wie die ganzen Dinger heute heißen auch so gut geht, keine Ahnung. Es geht, bestimmt, aber die Arbeitsqualität eines PC mit Maus, Tastatur und einem großen Bildschirm dürfte es nicht haben.
Natürlich kann man seine Ansprüche so zurück schrauben, dass es genauso gut geht, aber 2 Webseiten, 3 Writerseiten oder 2 Calctabellen nebeneinander ... das möchte ich einfach nicht auf diesen Dingern machen.
Abgesehen davon dürfte "ernsthafte" Videobearbeitung, also 4k Material als Basis, CAD oder Animationsentwicklung mit Maya oder so eh kein Thema sein.

Für mich bleibt der PC als "ernsthafte" Arbeits- und Spieleplatform die Nr. 1 ... und ich weiß, wie zB. gerenderte Videos von Smartphones aussehen.
Da wird auf einige MB runter gerechnet; dass ist nicht sehr nützlich wenn es um Videos geht, wo doch auch die Details wichtig sind!
Genauso unsinnig ist es auf dem IPhone mit richtigen Excel-Tabellen zu arbeiten! Schonmal ne richtig große Excel offen gehabt? Sagen wir mal eine mit 15 Tabellen die untereinander Verknüpft sind, jede mit einigen hundert bis tausend Zeilen die mit/in Makros arbeiten.
Das letzte Dokument, welches ich erstellt habe, hatte 50 A4 Seiten die in ihrer Optik zueinander wichtig waren; da war es super 3 Seiten nebeneinander zu haben. Das muss ich nicht mit einem 10" Windows 8 Tablet machen, oder?

Gruß
Rum


----------



## klink (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Dann sollten z.B. die CPU Hersteller endlich 6, 8 und 10 Kerner für den Mainstream verkaufen.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Verständlich, dass der PC Markt schrumpft.
Die Probleme sind allerdings allesamt Hausgemacht. 

1) Man hat zu lange ignoriert, dass der Office Bereich nunmal den Ultrabooks und Tablets gehört. 
Wer will sich schon einen klobigen Klotz + Monitor und Tastatur hinstellen, wenn das Tablet oder Ultrabook bei Office genauso schnell und komfortabel ist.
Und nein, Menschen mit 28 Zoll UHD für Office sind jetzt nicht der Durchschnitt 

2) Die Entwicklung im "Gaming Markt" (dem letzten Markt, der noch wirklich dem klassischen Desktop PC gehört) stagniert in den letzten 2-3 Jahren.
CPUs werden immer teurer, allerdings nicht wirklich merklich schneller(die 10% pro Generation sind jetzt nichts bahnbrechendes) und die FPS/Euro haben
sich bei den GPUs zumindest im Mittelklasse Sektor auch nicht schlagartig verbessert. Wenn ich den Preis meiner R9 290(330 Euro im September 2014) jetzt 
gegen eine RX 480 oder eine GTX 1060 vergleiche, haben wir ~10% mehr Leistung bei ein paar Euro weniger zu Release. Für 2 Jahre ist das jetzt nicht berauschend.
Dazu kommen einige schlecht optimierten Spiele, welche die Leistung der PCs noch nicht mal brauchbar nutzen können. 
Klar das dann nur ein Bruchteil hingeht, und wirklich alle 1-2 Jahre aufrüstet. Ich hatte selber eigentlich eingeplant, dass Winter diesen Jahres eine neue Graka ins
Haus kommt. Allerdings mangels interessanter Modelle wird das wohl auf irgendwann nächstes Jahr verschoben werden. 

Dazu kommt vielleicht auch, dass die Dichte an wirklich guten PC Spielen in den letzen 2-3 Jahren *meiner Meinung nach*, wirklich überschaubar ist.
Für die 1-2 "Hammer" Spiele im Jahr, welche dann auch ein gutes Leistung/Optik Verhältnis haben, regelmäßig aufzurüsten, machen wohl nur die wenigsten. 
Zumal die Dichte an krüppeligen Konsolenports und einfach grottig optimierten Spielen tendenziell zunimmt, wo sich viele schon fragen werden:
"Warum soll ich 300+ Euro für eine GPU ausgeben, wenn ich dann trotzdem nur auf Mittel spielen kann inklusive nerviger Framerateeinbrüche."

Nur mal so ein paar Gedanken meinerseits zum Thema.


----------



## aloha84 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



klink schrieb:


> Dann sollten z.B. die CPU Hersteller endlich 6, 8 und 10 Kerner für den Mainstream verkaufen.



Wofür?
Wenn ich behaupte das mehr als 90% der verkauften "Mainstream PCs" niemals auch nur ein Video rendern oder darauf ein AAA-Game gespielt wird, liege ich damit vermutlich nicht sehr falsch.

Zum Thema:
Ich will meinen Eltern gerade einen PC kaufen --> schwieriger als gedacht.
Standart ATX Gehaüse, Core I3, 8GB Ram, kleine SSD + HDD, 1xDVI(oder DP) + 1 HDMI, USB3.0, "nicht laut" etc.pp inkl. Win 10 für ca. 500€ war das Ziel.........werde mit den angebotenen Komplett PCs einfach nicht richtig warm....immer fehlt irgendwas oder ist zu teuer!
Dabei sollte man von solchen Kisten eigentlich erschlagen werden.....


----------



## D-Wave (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Verständlich, dass der PC Markt schrumpft.
> Die Probleme sind allerdings allesamt Hausgemacht.
> 
> 1) Man hat zu lange ignoriert, dass der Office Bereich nunmal den Ultrabooks und Tablets gehört.
> ...



Ich hab 400 für die GPU damals ausgegeben 2014.^^ Ja es ist ernüchternd, wenn ich mir die neuen Karten anschaue die ich jetzt für 300 bekomme... 
In dem Fall werden die Tablets zum Masterrace, solange sie nicht explodieren.^^


----------



## Unreal (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Ja, die Leistungssprünge (ein Schelm wer das massive Rebranding als Ursache nimmt ) oder aber Anforderungen der Spiele sind zu gering...

Mein Clevo Notebook mit I7 4710 ist nun 2 Jahre alt. Die Notebook-Grafik ist eine R9M290X (also ca. R9 270X Niveau). Ich überlege aktuell ob ich, einfach weil ich was neues haben möchte (und ich AMD Fanboy bin ), bei Release auf einen Zen umsteige. Aber, so ganz überzeugen kann ich mich nicht, da in 1080p die Leistung für GTA5 und Anno2205 für meine Bedürfnisse (hoch, aber nicht Ultrasettings) absolut ausreicht...ich frage mich daher, ob ich das Geld ausgeben will, oder nicht...

Es muss wieder Innovationen geben ! Was habe ich mir damals die Finger nach meinem X2 3800+ geleckt...oder davor zum XP 3200+...und der Neid weil Kumpel nen FX62 hatte...jaja...oder das Wettrennen in den 90ern...jede Woche n neuer Prozessor mit 50Mhz mehr xD


----------



## Quake2008 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Ganz ehrlich, damals musste man sich neue Hardware kaufen um die Spiele erleben zu können.  Cd Rom, 3D fähige Grafikkarte, Creative Sound blaster Sound Karte , Mehr Ram, Immer neuere Grafikkarte mit Dx 5, 6, 7 (TnL), 8 (erste Shader) usw. 

Hätten wir Physik Karten und einen Standard, sowie Soundkarten die Sound in Hardware berechnen, so wäre das wieder ein Plus für PC. Aber Key Stores, Hacker, verschiedene Konfigurationen, Day One Patches, Installation Schwierigkeiten, Extperimente wie Windows Vista, 8 und 10 verwirren nur den Konsumenten. Ich kenne viele die auch aus Zeitgründen einfach an der Konsole zocken.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



klink schrieb:


> Dann sollten z.B. die CPU Hersteller endlich 6, 8 und 10 Kerner für den Mainstream verkaufen.


Und dann? Was soll der Otto-normalverbraucher damit braucht er nicht, kauft er nicht 

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



Quake2008 schrieb:


> Hätten wir Physik Karten und einen Standard, sowie Soundkarten die Sound in Hardware berechnen, so wäre das wieder ein Plus für PC. Aber Key Stores, Hacker, verschiedene Konfigurationen, Day One Patches, Installation Schwierigkeiten, Extperimente wie Windows Vista, 8 und 10 verwirren nur den Konsumenten. Ich kenne viele die auch aus Zeitgründen einfach an der Konsole zocken.


Extra Physikkarten? 
Wie damals die Ageia P100? 
Also wenn sowas zur Pflichtvorraussetzung werden würde, nur um neue Spiele überhaupt spielen zu können, dann nö danke.


----------



## klink (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Und dann? Was soll der Otto-normalverbraucher damit braucht er nicht, kauft er nicht



Otto-normaldau guckt nur auf Ziffern und wenn dann der Verkäufer sagt, dieser PC hat aber 6 / 8 Kerne, dann nimmt dieser den PC mit mehr Kernen, genauso wie mit dem RAM oder VRAM.


----------



## Rizzard (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Zum Thema:
> Ich will meinen Eltern gerade einen PC kaufen --> schwieriger als gedacht.
> Standart ATX Gehaüse, Core I3, 8GB Ram, kleine SSD + HDD, 1xDVI(oder DP) + 1 HDMI, USB3.0, "nicht laut" etc.pp inkl. Win 10 für ca. 500€ war das Ziel.........werde mit den angebotenen Komplett PCs einfach nicht richtig warm....immer fehlt irgendwas oder ist zu teuer!
> Dabei sollte man von solchen Kisten eigentlich erschlagen werden.....



Preis-Leistung ist bei Komplett PCs meist unterirdisch.
Kein Wunder das da kaum jemand was findet. Irgendwas passt immer nicht.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



D-Wave schrieb:


> Ich hab 400 für die GPU damals ausgegeben 2014.^^ Ja es ist ernüchternd, wenn ich mir die neuen Karten anschaue die ich jetzt für 300 bekomme...
> In dem Fall werden die Tablets zum Masterrace, solange sie nicht explodieren.^^



Ja leider...

Das einzige was nächstes Jahr fürs Aufrüsten in Frage kommt, ware eine der neuen Vega oder eine 1070.
Beide werden aber wohl deutlich über meinem gesetzten Budget(max. 350 Euro) sein.
Alles darunter wäre Leistungstechnisch nicht wirklich ein lohnendes Upgrade. 
Da kann ich dann nur gucken, ob ich mir vielleicht günstig ne 980ti schießen kann, sonst heißts warten bis 2018


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



klink schrieb:


> Otto-normaldau guckt nur auf Ziffern und wenn dann der Verkäufer sagt, dieser PC hat aber 6 / 8 Kerne, dann nimmt dieser den PC mit mehr Kernen, genauso wie mit dem RAM oder VRAM.


nö, weil sein alter coreduo für office immer noch reicht, wie willst du die Leute zum kauf bewegen?


----------



## Kondar (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*



Quake2008 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, damals musste man sich neue Hardware kaufen um die Spiele erleben zu können.  Cd Rom, 3D fähige Grafikkarte, Creative Sound blaster Sound Karte , Mehr Ram, Immer neuere Grafikkarte mit Dx 5, 6, 7 (TnL), 8 (erste Shader) usw.
> 
> Hätten wir Physik Karten und einen Standard, sowie Soundkarten die Sound in Hardware berechnen, so wäre das wieder ein Plus für PC. Aber Key Stores, Hacker, verschiedene Konfigurationen, Day One Patches, Installation Schwierigkeiten, Extperimente wie Windows Vista, 8 und 10 verwirren nur den Konsumenten. Ich kenne viele die auch aus Zeitgründen einfach an der Konsole zocken.



?
Gerade in den 90er/anfang 00er war das nervig. 
Verschiedene CPU Hersteller mit X MoBo Hersteller mit 08-15 Treiber auf Dos / Win95. 
Von IRQ Konflikten / 582KB ~Dos Speicher und EMS bzw. XMS Speicher will ich erst gar nicht anfangen.
Spiele waren auch so ne Sache. Probleme mit der CD oder Updates / Treiber war ohne Inet ein Problem (primär 90er)
Heute ist doch alles nur idioteneinfach. Win10 nervt eher mit anderen Dingen als das die HW (idR.) da nicht klappt.
Steam & Co sorgen dafür das Software (Spiele) sehr einfach genutzt werden können (finde Steam & GoG angenehmer als den Sony PS Store).
Konsolen haben andere Vorteile / Nachteile.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Selbst in unserer Firma werden nur noch Laptops benutzt, die per Docking Station an den Monitor, Tastatur und Co angeschlossen sind. Das hat ganz einfach den Sinn, das wir die Dinger mit nach Hause nehmen können, wenn wir möchten. Und da sind wir bestimmt nicht die einzigen. Deswegen wundert es mich nicht das der klassische Desktop (Komplett) PC immer mehr an Boden verliert. Das spiegelt aber wohl kaum die meisten Privat Anwender wieder. Der Großteil rüstet seine Kiste auf oder baut den PC selber. Dank Internet und YT, ist es doch selbst für Anfänger kein Problem mehr das selber zu machen. Früher sah das natürlich anders aus, Zeiten ändern sich halt.


----------



## MiChaRiot (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC-Markt schrumpft weiter - Laut Bericht längster Rückgang in Geschichte der PC-Industrie*

Wen wunderts? Bei den Fortschritten die z.B. im CPU-Sektor gemacht bzw. eben nicht gemacht werden (siehe die reine Leistungssteigerung von Intel-Core-i-Prozessoren seit der 2. Generation) muss der Otto-Normal-Verbraucher auch nicht mehr aufrüsten. Mein Vater nutzt immernoch einen alten Athlon 64 x2 5600+ und einer Radeon HD 4770 weil er für das was er am Rechner macht (Office, Internet, Steuerprogramm und hin und wieder Corel Draw für nen kleinen Flyer) locker reicht. Der denkt gar nicht an einen neuen PC und das einzige was er in den letzten 8 Jahren eingebaut bekommen hat ist eine SSD.

Dann kommt noch hinzu das Laptops und Tablets je nach Anwender ebenfalls tolle Alternativen sind. Die sind Mobil, bringen dank der Energieeffizienz aktueller Hardware ausreichend Leistung mit und es es entfallen lästige Dinge wie die ganzen Kabel hinterm Schreibtisch.

Warum hab ich also noch einen Tower?

+ Preis/Leistungsverhältnis der Hardware
+ Auf und Umrüstbarkeit
+ Reperaturen sind meist einfach und günstig
+ sehr starke Hardware die Silent betrieben werden kann


----------

